# In Season and Being Sick



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. Lucy (almost 9 months) is into day 13 of her first season. She was sick in the night in her crate and didn't want any breakfast first thing. (Never cried in the night, but did cry this morning - good girl). She did however have her usual breakfast about 1.5 hrs after her usual time and ate it slowly but willingly. She has also drunk some water. This morning she did her poo at her usual time but it had a thin "skin" around it - (Sorry!). 

She was also sick a couple of days ago and her poo was the same then. Just to ask if I should be worried or are these symptoms usual at about the peak of a poo's season?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw poor Lucy 

Molly wasn't sick but I'm sure it is quite normal given all the changes that are going on in her little body.

I'd keep an eye and seek advice if you're at all concerned.

Hopefully she's over the worst now and will perk up a bit soon.

xxx


----------

